# Happy to say I dont need this website anymore :)



## shanny086 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kind of sad to say it as well because I wouldnt be at the point I am right now without this website.. but for the past year I have been in therapy and have been meditating daily and with all the work from therapy I am happy to say my anxiety has gone from (on a 1-10 scale) like a 25 lol to a 0-2. So just know if youre reading this and have had anxiety for awhile and feel like you always will there is hope because a year ago I thought I would have anxiety until I died and I just feel like a different person today.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww so nice to hear, good on ya!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done shanny! :clap


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

way to go. Enjoy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Good for you. :clap


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

Great to hear this is something that can be cured, good job!


----------



## koblags (Jul 15, 2011)

nice one!


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Great.

So now you can stay on the website and help encourage others!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, have a super life!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

congratulations on all the hard work! enjoy your life!


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Good for you! Glad this site helped


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm so sad\happy right now I'm gonna miss you


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so very, very, very happy for you ! I wish you the best in life. Keep it up.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

shanny086 said:


> Kind of sad to say it as well because I wouldnt be at the point I am right now without this website.. but for the past year I have been in therapy and have been meditating daily and with all the work from therapy I am happy to say my anxiety has gone from (on a 1-10 scale) like a 25 lol to a 0-2. So just know if youre reading this and have had anxiety for awhile and feel like you always will there is hope because a year ago I thought I would have anxiety until I died and I just feel like a different person today.


Congratulations Shanny!!!!!


----------



## dancer312 (Jul 13, 2011)

this makes me very happy  I hope I can do that too!


----------



## manneirsm (Aug 1, 2011)

enjoy your life and pray for us too


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

That's fantastic Shanny, well done! ^^


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

awesome news, truly an inspiration to keep going forward . Hopefully I can say the same one day


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm happy to say I don't need this website either, but I'm still here


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congraulations! Enjoy your new life


----------

